# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الازياء والموضة >  ازياء انيقه

## باريسيا

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*كيفكم صبايا .؟
اليوم جبتلكم اكمن طقم تياب ..
وللعلم انا بحب هيك لبس وترتيبها وتناسقها واناقتها ..
انا بلبس هيك وعندي متلهم فاحبيت اتشوفون الطقومه وحكوالي شو رايكم فيهن .؟*












*ورائيكن .؟*

----------


## N_tarawneh

يا سلااااااااااااااام ...

أشيء فأخر على الآخر ...

المعذرة منك يا باريسيا أنا دخلت أنقي للمدام إذا ما عندك مانع ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> يا سلااااااااااااااام ...
> 
> أشيء فأخر على الآخر ...
> 
> المعذرة منك يا باريسيا أنا دخلت أنقي للمدام إذا ما عندك مانع ...



طيب انا دخلت انقي لحالي اذا ما عندكم مانع  :Bl (35):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

حلو

----------


## N_tarawneh

المدام هيها جنبي يا باريسيا / وبتسلم عليك ِ / ويتحكيلك مافي حواليك مدرقة ...؟؟؟

----------


## باريسيا

> يا سلااااااااااااااام ...
> 
> أشيء فأخر على الآخر ...
> 
> المعذرة منك يا باريسيا أنا دخلت أنقي للمدام إذا ما عندك مانع ...


*الله يرزقك بلي فيه الصالح 
ان الطيبين للطيبات ..
وكرمال اعيونك كل شي الك بتمون فيها ..*

----------


## باريسيا

> طيب انا دخلت انقي لحالي اذا ما عندكم مانع


*اهلا وسهلا ومليون مرحبا 
كل شي لحسابك ..
ولو .!!!*

----------


## باريسيا

> حلو


*الاحلا طلتك 
ونورك محمد ..*

----------


## باريسيا

> المدام هيها جنبي يا باريسيا / وبتسلم عليك ِ / ويتحكيلك مافي حواليك مدرقة ...؟؟؟


*الله يسلمها ويسلم قلبها والي بحدها ..
مافهمت عليها ...شو ((مدرقة))..؟*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *الله يسلمها ويسلم قلبها والي بحدها ..
> مافهمت عليها ...شو ((مدرقة))..؟*


مدرقه :- يعني ثوب طويل مثل الدشداشة وبكون مطرز ، يعني ثوب كركي قديم ...

شكلك ما بتعرفيه ، إنسي الموضوع ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

> مدرقه :- يعني ثوب طويل مثل الدشداشة وبكون مطرز ، يعني ثوب كركي قديم ...
> 
> شكلك ما تبعرفيه ، إنسي الموضوع ...


*لا بعرفه انا بخيطهم الي وبصمم فيها قصات تحريف اشويه ..
لا اكيد انا امها هههههههههه اليوم اما بكره واحلى تياب لعيونها ..
انا لنفسي بعمل منهم حرير القماشه والدقه الي فيها من خيوط الحرير والصوف الحرير ..
وغير الوان ..

تكرم اعيونها ..
بس تستنى عليا ..*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *لا بعرفه انا بخيطهم الي وبصمم فيها قصات تحريف اشويه ..
> لا اكيد انا امها هههههههههه اليوم اما بكره واحلى تياب لعيونها ..
> انا لنفسي بعمل منهم حرير القماشه والدقه الي فيها من خيوط الحرير والصوف الحرير ..
> وغير الوان ..
> 
> تكرم اعيونها ..
> بس تستنى عليا ..*


على بركة الله / معناتو هاليومين رح أخليها تكتبلك القياسات والتصاميم المطلوبة والكلفة المالية ...

بصراحة أم سحاب حابه إنك تترزقي ...

----------


## ayman

بالله ما بنلاقي عندك قمصان وبلايز للحوامل بس للزلم لأنو الكرشة قضت علي  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## باريسيا

> على بركة الله / معناتو هاليومين رح أخليها تكتبلك القياسات والتصاميم المطلوبة والكلفة المالية ...
> 
> بصراحة أم سحاب حابه إنك تترزقي ...



*من اعيوني يعمللها وبفصللها 
بس معلش انا مابعمل لحدا شي اله محبه مني مش كرمال المصاري 
والي بيجيب المصاري بالموضوع بعتبرها اهانه الي !
لهيك من اعيوني احلى الخياط والتطريز ..
بس تبعت اقياسها لو على الخاص وماالها الي طيبت الخاطر ..

ماتخافوا على رزقتي الله مكرمني والي عندي ماحدا عنده ..*

----------


## باريسيا

> بالله ما بنلاقي عندك قمصان وبلايز للحوامل بس للزلم لأنو الكرشة قضت علي


*بطل توكل من هون وهون وخاف على صحتك ان الاكل ببلاش معتك مابتلاقي بديل الها ..
وعمل تمارين بطن ..
والله الشباب مابيلبقلكم الكرش ..*

----------


## ayman

> *بطل توكل من هون وهون وخاف على صحتك ان الاكل ببلاش معتك مابتلاقي بديل الها ..
> وعمل تمارين بطن ..
> والله الشباب مابيلبقلكم الكرش ..*


شو دخل الأكل كمان بدك تحرميني من الأكل كلو بسبب القعدة ومافي حركة

----------


## العالي عالي

> *بطل توكل من هون وهون وخاف على صحتك ان الاكل ببلاش معتك مابتلاقي بديل الها ..
> وعمل تمارين بطن ..
> والله الشباب مابيلبقلكم الكرش ..*


والله انك صادق باريسيا 

يعني خليكم  انا مسمس وحلوة وكسماتي حلوة  :Icon29:   :Icon29:

----------


## ayman

> والله انك صادق باريسيا 
> 
> يعني خليكم  انا مسمس وحلوة وكسماتي حلوة


يازلمة الكل يحكي الا انت ما كلك عظمتين ومنافعهم  ووزنك ربع كيلو

----------


## باريسيا

> والله انك صادق باريسيا 
> 
> يعني خليكم  انا مسمس وحلوة وكسماتي حلوة


*   يسلملي المسمسم*

----------


## باريسيا

> يازلمة الكل يحكي الا انت ما كلك عظمتين ومنافعهم  ووزنك ربع كيلو


*صحتين وعافيه على قلبه ..
اييييييييون  مالك .؟
صدقنى .. بس بتوكل وجالس اتحرك ..
بتنحف ..*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

يسلمو يا باريسيا 

صدقتي 

الكرش مش حلو على الشباب 

مع انو الناس بتحكي عن الكرشة وجاهة

----------


## ayman

> *صحتين وعافيه على قلبه ..
> اييييييييون  مالك .؟
> صدقنى .. بس بتوكل وجالس اتحرك ..
> بتنحف ..*


وين بدي اتحرك اروح اتمشى لحالي بالشوراع  وبالأسواق ممنوع لأني عزابي وانت عارفة هيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر

----------


## باريسيا

> يسلمو يا باريسيا 
> 
> صدقتي 
> 
> الكرش مش حلو على الشباب 
> 
> مع انو الناس بتحكي عن الكرشة وجاهة


*شو وجاهه يازلمه ..
قال وجاهه .؟

والله لما بشوفهم كانهم حوامل ببطيخات ..
قال وجاهه ..
لابيلبقه جينز ولا بيلبقله بدي ولا بيلبقله لبسه من اصله ..
والله الشباب لما بيكون الهم كرش بتكبر اكتر مع الزمن والي بيشوفه كانه حامل بمكتب طاوله ..

لا ابدا" ..
مافي احلا من الي جسمه امكسم ومرتب ..ورياضي*

----------


## باريسيا

> وين بدي اتحرك اروح اتمشى لحالي بالشوراع  وبالأسواق ممنوع لأني عزابي وانت عارفة هيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر


*
بدك تحكيلي عليهم .؟

ماتروح لنادي .؟
ماتقزدر بالشوارع وبالحدايق وله على الشاطئ ..
ليش ماتمشي مع رفقاتك .؟
دورلك على ونيس وحياالله مطرح ابعيد عن الهيئه ..*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *شو وجاهه يازلمه ..
> قال وجاهه .؟
> 
> والله لما بشوفهم كانهم حوامل ببطيخات ..
> قال وجاهه ..
> لابيلبقه جينز ولا بيلبقله بدي ولا بيلبقله لبسه من اصله ..
> والله الشباب لما بيكون الهم كرش بتكبر اكتر مع الزمن والي بيشوفه كانه حامل بمكتب طاوله ..
> 
> لا ابدا" ..
> مافي احلا من الي جسمه امكسم ومرتب ..ورياضي*


على أساس إنك ِ يا باريسيا بنت مسمسمة تسمّسم ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> على أساس إنك ِ يا باريسيا بنت مسمسمة تسمّسم ...


قال يا باريسيا انتي مسمسمة 

مثل ما بحكي نادر........

----------


## باريسيا

> على أساس إنك ِ يا باريسيا بنت مسمسمة تسمّسم ...


*بيغاروا مني ومن كسماتي ..

من كسماتي طقوا عذالي ..*

----------


## باريسيا

> قال يا باريسيا انتي مسمسمة 
> 
> مثل ما بحكي نادر........


*ولك رودي اتركك منه لنادر ..

كانه شايفني الاصلع ..
قال بيحكي عن كسماتي .؟!!!!*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *بيغاروا مني ومن كسماتي ..
> 
> من كسماتي طقوا عذالي ..*


شو ، هالبنت سمبتيك ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

الله يسهل على القمل السارح والصيبان الناطح ... :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

> شو ، هالبنت سمبتيك ...    
> 
> الله يسهل على القمل السارح والصيبان الناطح ...


*يااااااااااي ..
معقوال انت .؟
مستحيل شو قمل وسيبان ..
يااااي قرف ..

الله يسامحك ..*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *يااااااااااي ..
> معقوال انت .؟
> مستحيل شو قمل وسيبان ..
> يااااي قرف ..
> 
> الله يسامحك ..*


بالأمانة عليك ِ يا باريسيا ، قديش بتقصعي قملة في اليوم ...؟؟؟ :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

> بالأمانة عليك ِ يا باريسيا ، قديش بتقصعي قملة في اليوم ...؟؟؟


*ياااااااااي قرف قرف ..

من خلقتي وشعري اطويل وخميل ومع هذا مشهود عليا بالنظافه..
قال قمل وسيبان ياااااي ياااااااي حرام عليك ..
وباليوم مستحيل شو هل القرف حرام ..
روح روح ..
عمرنا ماشفناه ولا طب فينى اسم الله علينا ..
ولا عمرنا اسمعنى فيها غير من سنتين من بنت الجيران بتحكي عن طالبات المدرسه ..
يييييييي قرف ..*

----------


## ابو العبد

كلهم حلوات بس ال 3و5 احلى شي وال 5 بالأحرى

----------


## باريسيا

> كلهم حلوات بس ال 3و5 احلى شي وال 5 بالأحرى


*مرسي اكتير ومنورني اخي ..
اهلا وسهلا ..*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *ياااااااااي قرف قرف ..
> 
> من خلقتي وشعري اطويل وخميل ومع هذا مشهود عليا بالنظافه..
> قال قمل وسيبان ياااااي ياااااااي حرام عليك ..
> وباليوم مستحيل شو هل القرف حرام ..
> روح روح ..
> عمرنا ماشفناه ولا طب فينى اسم الله علينا ..
> ولا عمرنا اسمعنى فيها غير من سنتين من بنت الجيران بتحكي عن طالبات المدرسه ..
> يييييييي قرف ..*


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

أمّ القمل والصيبان ، تعال ليها يا حمدان ... :Db465236ff:

----------

